# [lost-in-the-shell]Mais où est donc passé notre cyber-fox?

## Mickael

Une abscence me turlupine, je me demande où Boozo à  bien pu se perdre. C'est vrai pas d'echo >> /var/log/Veteran depuis bientôt plus d'un mois. C'est louche, à chaque fois qu'un ancien nous la joue discret, c'est qu'il est tout cassé entouré d'infirmière....  :Confused:   T'es parti dans le Larzarc?

----------

## ghoti

BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 :Razz: <-----clic

----------

## ghoti

Et toi, file dans ta chambre !   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Pour apporter une réponse constructive à ce message, je voudrais juste signaler que dans son dernier message, boozo disait qu'il n'avait plus de connection internet depuis déjà un mois, et c'était il y a un mois. Je le plains, j'ai connu ça aussi !

Bon courage Boozo et à bientôt !

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai connu Ã§a aussi. C'est pas top.

----------

## boozo

'alute

I'm back !  :Mr. Green: 

En effet kopp, changement de taf, planification et volumétrie déraisonnable, déménagement (1mois et demi en transit merci les poteaux  :Wink:  ),  chamaillage avec mes FAI, chronopost, etc. et là je la fait courte car la situation et les explications qui m'ont été données n'avait rien a envier aux essais kafkaiens croyez m'en ! /* i.e. 2 mois de délais pour recevoir (et pouvoir réceptionner!) un modem   :Shocked:  ) */

Bref, A y'est ! depuis avant hier   :Very Happy:   mais j'ai 7 pages de f.g.o. à me frapper depuis mon dernier post (correction : plus que 5) et en b'us z'ai le rhube... ze peux blus dire berde   :Razz:   mais d'ici ce W-E je devrais être up  même si j'ai un peu un statut zombi sur le forum d'ici là  :Wink: 

Merci MickTux et a vous tous pour votre sollicitude, dont je n'ai jamais douté un seul instant soit dit en passant   :Very Happy: 

/me retourne lire à la page 5 

----------

## CryoGen

Ah ben bon retour parmi nous  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Ca fait plaisir de te lire à nouveau !  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut boozo , bienvenue a la maison  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Wellcome back bozoo !!

----------

## Mickael

Ah et bien voilà une bonne nouvelle.

----------

## ultrabug

Oh lui hey  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

youpie, il est de retour :-D

Les trolls vont repartir de plus belle :-D

----------

## kopp

Zut je vais pas avoir le temps de dépasser ton postcount. Va falloir que je devienne sérieusement actif là! Mais ça ne saurait tarder, le plus gros blocage est résolu, j'ai un portable! Il ne me reste plus qu'à installer Gentoo... La compilation devrait être rapide avec cette bebete.

----------

## boozo

@kopp :   :Laughing:    t'as jusqu'a samedi... j'ai plus qu'une page de retard

$wall /me s'est frappé 90% de son retard sur les threads... Ben j'peux vous dire que y'a des perles ! 

Mais alors des belles !    :Laughing: 

P'itain ! On peut pas fermer l'oeil 5 minutes que voilà  *PAF* çà part en sucette à tout va !   :Twisted Evil: 

Bref, m'en vais vous en faire remonter qquns ! vous l'dis moi ! 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## man in the hill

ça fait plaisir de te revoir Boozo  :Cool:   :Very Happy:  .

Y a un proverbe africain qui dit :

"Un ancien qui disparait c'est une bibliothèque qui brule ."

Bien sûr, je te souhaite longue vie  :Laughing:  (t'as pigé l'allusion !) ! mais un forum a besoin des ces vétérans !

Enjoy !

@ +

----------

## geekounet

Re-bienvenue sur le forum boozo  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Bref, m'en vais vous en faire remonter qquns ! vous l'dis moi !

 

Surtout, vas-y, te gène pas :-D

----------

